# The Furry Character Syndrome



## JMAA (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm just asking if someone had this, because, every time I sleep, I act like in one scene of my two characters (Jack and Ainhander), being one of them, imagining they're having sex, while I'm really fapping doing the same movements as one of them.
This is mostly on the bed, while I normally doing "private crap" (it feels comfortable to jerk on the bed actually). I whisper very silently the same words in the scene I'm actually recreating as the character I incarnate.
I felt like it was maybe to train plot/story developing abilities, but I don't know about you.
Did something like this happen to you? What it is, then?

EDIT: I EVEN do the kissing with something like the pillow.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

O_O...ok since we gonna open up a little I dreamt about yiff last night my GF was a fox...literally  been having those lately. Sometimes when I read a good furry story I dream about scenes...but nothing graphic.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

GTFO. Nobody wants to hear about your masturbation rituals.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

lol I didnt do that!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

I was talking to the OP. You should GTFO for a different reason :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your mermories from bed .
I guess doing thingies like that can be nice, ROFL, but my lame mermory and brain can't bring up anything except blurry images, or any stories or comic based like of thing, well i don't read stories or comic related things.


----------



## kiwi (Oct 20, 2009)

thas kida weeeird if yoo don mind me saying xD lool. altho.. i gotta saay. when i am kissing someone. or yanno.. somthin else.. xD... i love behaving like my furrie :]
duno if that got alot to do with this thread thoo xO
Sowie if it hashnnnnt! *hides behind ears!*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2009)

Some or most of the furries act very bad in bed, ALONE :'(.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> GTFO. Nobody wants to hear about your masturbation rituals.



Yes, I know it's not normal to post about this.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah well..I just felt like sharing


----------



## Zhael (Oct 20, 2009)

...Wow.  
If anything, I just get caught up in seeing anthro characters.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

I think this thread got creepy the moment it started....


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> GTFO. Nobody wants to hear about your masturbation rituals.



I agree with this and would also like to say that this thread is creepy and should not have been started. Gah. Don't furs know to keep that kind of stuff to themselves?


----------



## Zhael (Oct 20, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I think this thread got creepy the moment it started....


It started as him humping his bed thinking of yiff.
Then again, we're furries.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

SparkleRat said:


> I agree with this and would also like to say that this thread is creepy and should not have been started. Gah. Don't furs know to keep that kind of stuff to themselves?


Of course not.
Furries have no respect for or understanding of important social norms. That's why they're furries.


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Of course not.
> Furries have no respect for or understanding of important social norms. That's why they're furries.



Oh yeah. I forgot about the social norms thing. You are right. These ARE furries we are dealing with here.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

-__-


----------



## Telnac (Oct 20, 2009)

How is the fursona board the right place to talk about yiff fantasies?  Don't we have a board already for something like that?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

Telnac said:


> How is the fursona board the right place to talk about yiff fantasies? Don't we have a board already for something like that?


 
I didn't know we even had that.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I didn't know we even had that.


Yep. It's right here.


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2009)

OP should be banned for this thread.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> OP should be banned for this thread.


Agreed.
Also, you should really mention that your location and species reference a logic bomb :V


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Agreed.
> Also, you should really mention that your location and species reference a logic bomb :V


Anything to please the proles.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yep. It's right here.


 
Oy vay.



AzurePhoenix said:


> OP should be banned for this thread.


 

Yep.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Anything to please the proles.


Is that all I am to you?


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Is that all I am to you?


You're the Cleopatra to my Marc Antony.

EDIT- We still both lose to Caesar.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 20, 2009)

-_-

Locked.


----------

